# 3 photographers & 1 Modified R33 GTR



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I am in to photography and had some of my buddies come down to shoot my car and my girlfriends car. They actually came down to intially shoot her car for a magazine that is a "smaller magazine" here in the states. So after her car was done they shot my car

Here are my fav shots











































































































[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice pics. 

Awesome looking car!!


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks good man, u gonna be at nopi this year at AMS with NICO??


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

nismo240sx90 said:


> looks good man, u gonna be at nopi this year at AMS with NICO??


Nopi in ATL?

Naw thats to far for me 

and some more pix


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Great looking GTR :smokin:

White with BBS LM always works for me


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Stunning mate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Super looking car, and great photography.
Big up to you for the "Friends of Tibet" bit too. :thumbsup:


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

love it:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

gold rims reali work well:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

thats one clean car! love the type-r seats.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

As you yanks say, Sweet ride!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol i love your plate! Gojirra

haha !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice car, super clean. great combo with everything!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning pics - lovely car.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Like em very much,car looks cool:smokin:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

love those blck and white ones


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Stunning car and stunning pics....well done mate!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

lovely looking car mate,


----------



## jonnysideways (Nov 7, 2006)

Thoose Wheels really suit the GTRs. Good photography. Not usually a fan of white, but good effort looks really well.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

like the plate!


pics of the girls ride?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

alright, GTR in the states... so, where did you buy yours? I just might be looking for the remainder of my life...


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

jumpman023 said:


> alright, GTR in the states... so, where did you buy yours? I just might be looking for the remainder of my life...


are you state side?
My car is for sale:chuckle: 

Here is the mod list

*Engine/ Performance*
Grex 1.2mm Headgasket
Grex 264 9.1 Cams
Grex Cam gears 
Grex Intake kit and Plenum 
Grex Twin suction kit
Trust Timing Belt
Nismo N1 water pump 
Nismo Rad Cap
Trust Intercooler
Trust Catch Can
Trust Oil Cap
HKS GT2860R turbos (x2)
HKS Turbo timer
HKS Plugs
HKS intercooler Pipes
XS Engineering Valve guides & Seals
800cc Precision INJECTORS
380LPH SARD FUEL PUMP
PLX WIDEBAND
ARP HEADSTUDS 
POWER FC w/ Djetro & 2bar maps (x2)
Engine GASKET KIT 
2 Blits BOV’s
Tuned by PFSupercars in MD


*Exterior*
Cusco Licence Plate mount
HKS Exhaust
Xenon HID’s
Trust Front lip color matched
Nismo Rear Spats & Side skirts
Nismo Carbon Pillars
BBS LM's painted in House of Kolor Gold
Valve cover and intake mani painted in House of Kolor Gold w/ Green pearl and Rainbow flake



*Interior*

HKS EVC Boost Controller
BRIDE SEAT RAILS 
RECARO SPD's
Nismo Shift Knob
Personal Suede 330mm Wheel
Bell Works Billet Spacer 
Bell Works Hub
PFC Commander in Cradle
PLX Wideband Display	
Alpine Head unit
Nismo Triple Gauges (Tq, Boost, Oil)


*Suspension/Drive train*

HKS Hypermax Coilovers
HKS Camber Plates
Brembo Rotors
Project MU BRAKE PADS
STAINLESS BRAKE LINES
Cusco Strut Bar


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

KINGLEH said:


> like the plate!
> 
> 
> pics of the girls ride?


thanks...yes she drives a turbo integra
here are some shots from the same day


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

and the photografers came to shoot that?....

i meen.. its cool and all...


butttttt............ ur car is like.. a million times betr..


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

KINGLEH said:


> and the photografers came to shoot that?....
> 
> i meen.. its cool and all...
> 
> ...


lol
well her car was actually getting shot for a magazine cover. 
Obviously the skyline is nicer but they are featuring her car in a all female issue of a magazine.


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

KINGLEH said:


> and the photografers came to shoot that?....
> 
> i meen.. its cool and all...
> 
> ...


hello this is his fiance. ok i know my car isn't a skyline, but a car magazine editor contacted me b/c he saw pics of my car on a forum and liked it. he said he wanted an integra for his next cover car...so please, don't make comments like i said my car is better than his thanks


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

**** SExy, i envy u.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow I'm loving those black and white renditions.

Really makes the R33 stand out, and definetly shines.

Any chance of me paying you to drive up to Canada for a hello?


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow nice R33 & pic's mate I like it 

check out my R34 pic's 

good luck & keep up


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

maxman said:


> woow nice R33 & pic's mate I like it
> 
> check out my R34 pic's
> 
> good luck & keep up


WOW awesome pix!!!


I love your 34


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

Love the first pic. Clean and simple look.


----------

